# White Hair Algae on my bettas?



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that's what it is. They're showing no signs of sickness. I actually had to clean their 10 gallon tank last night that houses two (it's divided into three because one of them was sick but he's better now) and that crap was everywhere. So I took a water syphon and went at the tank twice.

My bettas are all appearing normal. I noticed this morning that some of it was attached to one of my bettas in the emergency tank AND one of the bettas in the 10 gallon. They're not using the same water, btw. 

Is this harmful? I didn't post in emergencies because they are not sick.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

If you are seeing fungus on them, then they are probably ill. Is it sort of like white cotton blotches? Or more like fuzzy fluffy white hair stuff?

If you can answer all of this for both bettas, that would be really helpful



> Housing
> What size is your tank?
> What temperature is your tank?
> Does your tank have a filter?
> ...


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I agree with JKFish. Sounds like some kind of fungus. A treatment of AQ salt should solve it.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nah, it's kinda comparable to snot, if you will. It's white, clearish, and flaky. I would send a photo but you'd have to see it with the naked eye to be able to see it. I also cleaned the tank last night so I can't get a photo of it in the tank. I have had previous bettas (not in the same tank) that have had that cottonish white stuff grow on them but it actually killed them within 24-48 hours after signs of it. I don't think this is the case as I have seen it in my tank numerous times before.


Housing
What size is your tank? 10 gallon, holding about 9 gallons.
What temperature is your tank? ~76F
Does your tank have a filter? No.
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? Yes
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? Just two bettas.

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Pellets, bloodworms once a week.
How often do you feed your betta fish? Twice a day.

Maintenance
How often do you perform a water change? Once a month (big one), and once every week (small ones).
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? Big one - 90%. Small one- 25%, sometimes 50% if needed.
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Just conditioner and a small tablespoon of salt divided.

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? No. I do not own a test kit.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity:

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? None
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? None
When did you start noticing the symptoms? The tank gets foggy, the fish act fine.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Water change to clean the tank.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No, but Wartooth does and he is confined in his own tank due to being sick yet again.
How old is your fish (approximately)? 6 months old.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Is your tank cycled? If not, your water change schedule could use a few adjustments

The added salt constantly might be aggitating their slime coats, so it could be that.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

If it looks slimey and not cottony or fuzzy it may be slime coating.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Littlebittyfish said:


> If it looks slimey and not cottony or fuzzy it may be slime coating.


It's slimy feeling, I do know that. It just sits in the gravel and had itself attached to my stone bubble hose. I took a paper towel and cleaned it off and it didnt even show up on the paper towel. Hrm. If it causes any problems fish wise, I'll be sure to post an update. Waffle ate a piece of it last night. I slowly watched him swim to it and I was going "NOOO!" but he seems fine this morning!


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

JKfish said:


> Is your tank cycled? If not, your water change schedule could use a few adjustments
> 
> The added salt constantly might be aggitating their slime coats, so it could be that.


It's been cycled and I add salt once and that's right after the big water change. That's all. :\


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

is it something like this?

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z129/biones/fillet/IMG_0784.jpg

This is what my fish had, I treated as a bacteria infection, not fungus, he got better though ;x


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

SillyCone said:


> is it something like this?
> 
> http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z129/biones/fillet/IMG_0784.jpg
> 
> This is what my fish had, I treated as a bacteria infection, not fungus, he got better though ;x


Nope!  not at all. I'll try to find a picture on Google right quick. I didn't think much of it last night but I did when I saw it clinging to the fish this morning.


----------

